# Should i Tighten belt?



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I got EPI springs comming in shortly, So today i checked my belt deflection. But i got no way to judge 13lbs.. but with one fingy pushing pretty hard i can get around 30 mm.. No idea how hard i am pushing tho. What do you recon? the way i see it i could afford to take out a shim or 2. I dont think with a single fingure i be to far out of 13lbs..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> I got EPI springs comming in shortly, So today i checked my belt deflection. But i got no way to judge 13lbs.. but with one fingy pushing pretty hard i can get around 30 mm.. No idea how hard i am pushing tho. What do you recon? the way i see it i could afford to take out a shim or 2. I dont think with a single fingure i be to far out of 13lbs..


Just don't push hard enough to sink the belt in the secondary...they just want all the slack on the top side. There are at least two thickness of shim in your secondary. In my experience, the thicker one is worth about an 8mm change and a 4mm with the thinner one. You just want to be between 22 and 27mms. So one thick one out should do it. At 22 you will get a little squeel when hot but that's normal and it will go away when you stretch the belt a bit more..probably your first ride.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya i just did it again, I can get 22mm With next to No Effort. There is a fair bit of sag in belt just relaxed. Also in the secondary the TOP of belt Sits Flush With Top of secondary.. Looks like in the belt guides 1st photo.. So i guess i will tighten it. Since iv done my mods seems to have lost power, And it feels like its spinning out when loading up my rams.. took me acouple days to relize its most likely slight belt slippage..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> ya i just did it again, I can get 22mm With next to No Effort. There is a fair bit of sag in belt just relaxed. Also in the secondary the TOP of belt Sits Flush With Top of secondary.. Looks like in the belt guides 1st photo.. So i guess i will tighten it. Since iv done my mods seems to have lost power, And it feels like its spinning out when loading up my rams.. took me acouple days to relize its most likely slight belt slippage..


Then check the belt for glazing...if it has been slipping..probably best put in a new one. 

This is what I use to check my deflection. Its pretty accurate.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Humm perhaps it is not slipping, Since iv put on bigger tires it just does not feel right, Only when driving up the ramps. Stall Perhaps? I put 27" zillas on and still got stock springs at the moment. When i change the springs tomorrow or when ever they come i will take out the smaller shim to start and see how it feels. It is winter here and tires are Hard and snowy, perhaps the i am actually spinning out on rams, I cant look at wheels going up the ramp to well tho haha. But another thing is By doing the mimb Snorkels and 27" tires i cannot get tires off ground in high like i could stock. Cannot lift them at all. So hope mabye the Springs + 4 mm tighter belt will feel better..


----------



## Hotbrute750 (Sep 24, 2009)

Dude.. Just put another belt on it and be done with it.. lol Thats what I do instead of checking my deflection.. but im lazy and dont feel like taking my secondary off. I have almost a thousand miles on this belt... I am about to put a new teryx belt on.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

belt has 60km on it, And i am taking everything off to change the springs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hotbrute750 said:


> Dude.. Just put another belt on it and be done with it.. lol Thats what I do instead of checking my deflection.. but im lazy and dont feel like taking my secondary off. I have almost a thousand miles on this belt... I am about to put a new teryx belt on.


Based on this statement, I would not listen to, or take any advice from this one................... Just saying..........


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

how he getting the belt on & off with out removing the secondary???? :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

BernardB said:


> But another thing is By doing the mimb Snorkels and 27" tires i cannot get tires off ground in high like i could stock. Cannot lift them at all. So hope mabye the Springs + 4 mm tighter belt will feel better..


did you use the 3" elbow? You wouldnt think it would help since the hole on the airbox is the same size and not getting any bigger but it does help. I used the 2" at first and wheelie power was down. went to the 3" elbow and it was normal again.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sloboy said:


> how he getting the belt on & off with out removing the secondary???? :thinking:


Rolling it on & off I imagine, which stretches it...


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine does fine when its cold but when I ride a while and get in holes and ease on it it barks and jerks like its about to smoke the belt


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

You can replace the belt with removing the primary only, maybe that is what Hotbrute is doing?

I would definately adjust the belt for the right deflection. A loose belt will increase the final drive ratio a bit. It allows the primary to close more on initial take off which results in a slighty taller gear than what is optimum.

Don't forget to measure belt width also. Deflection changes because 2 things. Most commonly the belt stretches. But another cause is because the belt itself wears and becomes more narrow.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ IF the belt is worn so much that it is noticeably narrower, it needs replacing.... It shouldnt wear that much.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

^ As things stretch they also get thinner and these belts are no exception. They lack the ability to create mass. So as they get longer, the cross section of the belt gets smaller. The deflection is only adjustable to a certain point. That is why there is a width spec as well.

It is unlikely his belt is out of spec, but it never hurts to check as it is a good indicator of remaining belt life.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Um... Yeah. Your thinking way too hard on that one for some of these ole boys. You might as well quit while your ahead... Lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kdixer said:


> ^ As things stretch they also get thinner and these belts are no exception. They lack the ability to create mass. So as they get longer, the cross section of the belt gets smaller. The deflection is only adjustable to a certain point. That is why there is a width spec as well.
> 
> It is unlikely his belt is out of spec, but it never hurts to check as it is a good indicator of remaining belt life.


Good point. Nicely said...and very true guys. That's why the book does have width and angle specs for the belt....although many belts of HD-Mudd'n machines won't last long enough to stretch...lol


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

If the belt only has 60km's on it, and is worn out, you must have cooked it or there is another issue causing it to wear out prematurely.


----------



## kdixer (Apr 14, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> Um... Yeah. Your thinking way too hard on that one for some of these ole boys. You might as well quit while your ahead... Lol


 
LOL...just trying to help...:beerchug:


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I have herd alot of people say when they got theres brand new there belt was way outta spec, acouple guys said brand new they were gettin 35-45 mm


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

belt deflection spec is 22-27 mm or( 0.87-1.06 )so 35-45 mm would defiantly would be the wrong belt in my opinion


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

meh.. who knows.. Imma take about 4 mm out and see how i like it..


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> I have herd alot of people say when they got theres brand new there belt was way outta spec, acouple guys said brand new they were gettin 35-45 mm


I have been through several now and it always has been...at least for me..I have to put back in all the shims I took out as the old belt stretched and worn...and so far the new ones always fell in about the middle of the spec. I am sure I am not alone.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya who knows.. Im gunna do the test again tomorrow, Mabye i pushed it down into the secondary like you said earlyer.. ill roll it around once and try n find a way to use 13lbs of pressure..


----------



## fastpapa (Feb 20, 2010)

*secondary*

Just checking mine and it seems like my belt sits maybe 1/16" above the top cog of the secondary, at about 24 mm deflection. Belt has 700km on it. Are you guys finding there is more of the top cog above?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

about right


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya mine is sunk right in.. about top flush with top


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BernardB said:


> ya mine is sunk right in.. about top flush with top


 
Stick a fork in her, SHE'S DONE!!


----------



## fastpapa (Feb 20, 2010)

*belt*

Mine sure didn,t last long 700 km. so it has to much wear on the width then. use for spare


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

ya.. well looks like the belt is fine.. but i am buying a new one, and keeping this one as a spare.. Only a good idea to have a spare anyway.. But if the new one fits to loose then ill just unshim no big dealio.. So angry.. orderd springs 2 weeks ago and still waiting on them.. We had a Massive blizzard today so no mail today.. :-( booo


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

When i changed my spring, I tryed new belt same thing, Loose as, Took out the Fatter shim and im sitting right at 22-23 mm. Guess they were sleeping on the job at kawi when they spec'd my shims


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Would 35-45mm even stay on the sheaves???? or tighten up enough to engage???


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Would 35-45mm even stay on the sheaves???? or tighten up enough to engage???


Yeah but it would engage so far up the primary shive, it would slip like hell taking off...like a car in 2nd gear...and when you backed off of it it would probably slap the belt switch off... I had one stretch to 33 once and boy...what a stall...lol


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the help Kawirider.. i think you helped me on every post iv ever made thus forth


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BernardB said:


> Thanks for all the help Kawirider.. i think you helped me on every post iv ever made thus forth


Welcome man. Just here to help where I can.


----------

